# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Hơn 3500 file Vector Vách Ngăn, Cửa ,Khắc CNC 2D

## dmhoangy

Bộ đĩa Thư viện Vector với hơn 3500 file gốc CDR sưu tập hàng loạt các mẫu hoa văn, họa tiết trang trí đẹp mắt, độc đáo có thể ứng dụng trong rất nhiều lĩnh vực như trang trí đồ gốm. họa tiết giấy dán tường, khắc CNC - Laser...
Giao đĩa tận nơi hoặc gởi link tải về
*thuviendohoa.com.vn/hoa-tiet-khac-cnc-laser/hoa-tiet-vach-ngan-cua.html*
Phone: *0906 196 550 - Hoàng*
*thuviendohoa.com.vn*
Yahoo chat: tainguyendohoa - Skype: tainguyendohoa


Xem tiếp:
*thuviendohoa.com.vn/hoa-tiet-khac-cnc-laser/hoa-tiet-vach-ngan-cua.html*

----------


## dmhoangy

- Bộ hoa văn họa tiết điêu khác cnc 3d bao gồm 19GB với hơn 1700 file *BMP,JDP* chất lượng cao
Nhiều chủ đề như *mã đáo thành công,phúc lộc thọ,đại bàng,hoa lá cảnh vật,rồng phụng...*
Bộ mẫu khắc CNC 3D đang được ứng dụng nhiều trong thiết kế nội thất và quảng cáo, tao nên những sản phẩm hoa văn tinh xảo, thẩm mỹ và cá tinh cho không gian nội thất...
http://thuviendohoa.com.vn/hoa-tiet-khac-cnc-3d.html
Giao Đĩa tận nơi hoặc gởi link tải về
Phone: *0906 196 550 - Hoàng*
www.thuviendohoa.com.vn
Yahoo chat: tainguyendohoa - Skype: tainguyendohoa
Email: tainguyendohoa@gmail.com






































Xem toàn bộ:
http://thuviendohoa.com.vn/hoa-tiet-khac-cnc-3d.html

----------

